# I need help please!



## iluvmybabygirl09 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, I am new here and to also owning a Maltese. I just rescued a 5 year old female this morning and I know not much about her. I don't know what is best for her to eat. She came with some Kibbles and Bits and from I'm reading probably isn't the best thing. Can anyone help us please??

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You should leave her food alone for a couple of weeks while she adjusts to her new environment. Is she overweight? Underweight? Just right? Vet check her out okay? Does she prefer dry or canned? Do you prefer to cook or do commercial diet? Are you interested in raw diet or opposed to? 

There is no one magical diet. Your little girl's needs and your own wants will help you decide. There are lots of discussions of good brands or homecooking options if you read through the board.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese. There are many threads about what to feed your Maltese. Just use the search function, and you'll come up with more information than you can handle. I'm still confused about what is the best food for my dogs. It's so great that you rescued a Malt. I'm sure she'll be your best friend in no time. Feel free to ask any questions you might have. Someone here will know the answer. Again Welcome.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

First of all THANK YOU for rescuing your little sweetie. Fluffy white tails everywhere are wagging tonight because of you! My Tessa is a rescue, in fact she's a tri-pod because she was a stray with an injured leg that couldn't be saved, and she is now the light of my life!

You've gotten some good advice regarding food. Leave it as is for a week or so while you get her vet checked and settled into her new home. 

Congratulations - hugs and puppy kisses from all three of us!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with JMM, stick with the food she came with for a while and change it very slowly, adding a little bit at a time. So tell us more about this girl!!!! And pictures please!! 

You'll find lots of help around here, we just LOVE maltese and can't wait to see yours!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations and welcome. :Welcome 2:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You are an angel to take her in.
Tina


----------



## iluvmybabygirl09 (Nov 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 25 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=854823


> You are an angel to take her in.
> Tina[/B]


Thanks to each and everyone one of you who replied and welcomed us!! She is a precious little girl and is already following me everywhere. I don't know much about her in regards to her diet or actually anything. So, I'm clueless. She came with some "Kibbles and Bits" dog food and I'm sure that is NOT the best for her.

I will post pictures of her after the holiday.

Hugs,
Brenda and SnowBelle


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

:welcome1: to you and your new little girl. You'll find lots of good information here. I personally learned so much since I joined and the members here are so helpful. There's a pinned thread called Food we use and recommend and a thread on Favourite top 3 dry dog food that you may want to browse through. I agree with the others, don't change food until she's more settled. And when you decide to change food, try to introduce the new food a bit at the time by adding a small amount of the new food into the existing food and then increase the new food over the week. Some dogs get diarrhea if you change food all of the sudden. There's also threads on foods that are toxic to dogs like chocolate, onion, grapes, etc. that you should be familiar with, as well as threads on treats and toys, etc. 

All the best to you and your girl--she's so lucky to have found you. Thanks for rescuing her. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!!
I agree with not changing her food right away. Take your time. Even if it's several weeks. She has so many adjustments to make in her new home without having to worry about tummy upset. 
Glad you are here!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh, so glad you came here after rescuing your new little girl. Hope you have a long and happy, healthy life together and enjoy making new friends here on SM.  Lotsa info here on wet food, dry food, homemade food, etc---whatever you wanna do, we got information here on how to do it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm the odd one here, I've never transitioned food and had no problems, but all dogs are different. Here's threads about food where you can get a lot of info on good food for your baby when you are ready

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=44335
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=6882
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584

Welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The others have suggested several good ideas, including not changing foods until your baby has settled in for a couple of weeks. After that, you may want to transition a new food slowly but it does depend on the dog. I have switched foods a couple of times and once I had to slowly transition, but just recently my 2 switched from Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Venison to Orijen 6 Fresh Fish and they did not need to transition at all. I've been extremely happy with the food so far and it is one of the top dry foods out there.


----------

